# Fez, Morocco by Teystoon



## teystoon (Dec 20, 2007)

Fez is the most imperial city of all the imperial cities in Morocco because it was the first capital of Morocco. It is also the spiritual capital of Morocco thanks to the Karaouyyine mosque and university, the first university in the world. Moreover, it is the capital city of handycraft of Morocco.

Fez was developed in three periods: the oldest part "Fez el Bali" dates back to the end of the 8th and the beginning of the 9th century, "Fez el Jdid" dates back to the second half of the 13th century and the "New City" since the beginning of the 20th century until nowadays. 

In this thread I will make you visit my city through pictures I took myself, and we are going to start with the new city.. Shall we ??


----------



## teystoon (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## teystoon (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## teystoon (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## teystoon (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## teystoon (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## teystoon (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## teystoon (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## teystoon (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## teystoon (Dec 20, 2007)

edit


----------



## teystoon (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## teystoon (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## teystoon (Dec 20, 2007)

from here on starts Downtown Fez


----------



## teystoon (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## teystoon (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## teystoon (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## teystoon (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## teystoon (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## teystoon (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## teystoon (Dec 20, 2007)

more soon


----------



## teystoon (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## teystoon (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

teystoon said:


> Oh ok, by the men wear you mean in SA or Morocco cuz they are 2 different types of gown :nuts: I know it's getting confusing :lol: In Morocco we have ones that are just like the Saudi ones (white or black) while we have a typical Moroccan ones with different colors and ornement around the neck ..


Oh I never thought that you also have the black and white but I'm talking 
about the typical Moroccan ones with different colors and ornaments around
the neck. Thanks for that info anyways.


----------



## teystoon (Dec 20, 2007)

^^ these are so nice, I have a pretty collection of them, I love to wear them from time to time they are very comfy .. No problem, don't hesitate asking me anything about Fez or Morocco :cheers2:


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Resembles more a regional center in the Pampas!!!*

I remember having seen on TV and read in books some reports on Fez as a spiritual center of Islamic learning and also as a center of caravan trade. 
But except for some traditional-style buildings and Arabic script on façades what appears here has more in common with a remote provincial capital in Argentina than with one of the most ancient cities and centers of learning and culture in the world! And in this whole thread the number of camels is zero, in a hub of caravan trade one would except them by the hundreds!
Another question: are there many people living there who do not speak and read Arabic? I always thought that Arabic is the main language in Morocco and that everybody learns it, I also heard that many Moroccans speak Tamazight which is written in an alphabet resembling mathematical signs and Greek letters but it seems as if the main language is not Arabic but French, strange that even some traffic signs are only in French, usually such essential information is put in the national language as not all drivers (certainly not professional lorry and truck drivers) are university-level linguists! Tamazight seems to be absent from the streets! Also, I saw that the receipt from McDonalds is in French only, here such restaurants (associated with bad junk food) are frequented by the lower classes of society who speak usually the national language and some English, perhaps a chique restaurant puts the menu and receipts in French (albeit with translation) but certainly not a McDonalds, they will put in in Dutch and perhaps in English for tourists. 
Apparently the situation regarding language and society seems to be different in Molrocco than here, can somebody who knows the place well inform me of the details?


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Some found imagery.*

Fez as seen by Anton Pieck (famous Dutch artist)










Fez seen by BBC in the episode Urban Jungle of the series Human Planet


----------



## didii (Oct 21, 2012)

Hellooo, is there any nightlife in Fes? 
Unfortunately, I have been sent as an exchange student to study to fes and not Casa, Mara or Tangier ..
And I am not sure, if this is right place to post - but could anyone tell me if there are ny decent gyms in Fes? The ones I know, which are ~300dh are not good (old equipment, 3 days a week only, etc) and the good ones are like 1000-1500 dhs/month, wtf? haha In europe I pay like 30euros for a good gym, 7 days a week, etc.


----------

